# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha na Figueira da Foz? Onde ?

## simeonegattuso

Boas,


alguém costuma recolher água na zona da Figueira da Foz ? Se sim, onde? 

Onde vivo, no interior, só mesmo indo para a zona da Figueira...

Obrigado desde já,


Cumprimentos

----------


## Antonio Alves

o melhor sitio para a recolha de agua é no cabo mondego

----------

